# Homework for 2012 LE Elk



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

It's that special time of year when I start to drive myself crazy trying to find out which options might be the best for me to draw my elk tag. I have been applying for the Wasatch with a muzzy the past few years and was thinking about the bookcliffs late season hunt. I have 9 points which looks like it should be good odds to draw this area. I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with this hunt. Will the elk be on private land this time of year and what type of bulls can I expect to see. I'm not real big on what it actually scores. Just looking to get a nice six point. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Book cliff late season can be very good...

Private land is NOT even an issue there..

Most of the best bulls on the Bitter Creek unit never leave BLM ground..


----------



## PeakHunter (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been doing the same thing. I am driving myself crazy and we can't even put in for the hunts yet. I have 11 points and don't know what I want to do yet. I went with my brother in law on the Manti Late hunt and we had a blast once we found the elk. We saw over 30 bulls the day he finally got one. He got a nice 5x6. He had 9 points when he drew and he said he would do it over again. Maybe look into it? I am thinking about either doing the Manti Muzzleloader, the Fishlake late or the La Sal early.


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

Of all the units I know the Manti the best. I'm not sure where the elk are during the late season though. Did he end up shooting it on public ground? You should be able to draw the Manti muzzleloader with 11 points. Let me know if you put in for that unit and if you draw I can show you the places that I have run into the elk up there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've spent a ton of time on both the Manti and Books killing elk....
If I had my choice of the two, I'd be in the Bookcliffs first EVERY TIME!
Ironic too, as I type this I'm watching it snow on the Manti unit out my window....

And speaking of homework for 2012 elk, I'm racking my brains out first on Wyoming elk.
The application is open now and they draw feb. 23,,,post it before feb. 28...........
A guy can apply for Wyoming elk and know the results before having to do Utah apps, kinda nice.

Been holding out for unit 31, still a ways out with max points....Looking into unit 24, NW of Rawlins.
Going to archery hunt first in September before the rifle opens oct 1.....Any one on here done that?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The book cliffs is an awesome place. The only downside is the drive. To get to the end of Steer ridge takes like 53 hours. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The book cliffs is an awesome place. The only downside is the drive. To get to the end of Steer ridge takes like 53 hours. :mrgreen:


And isn't it nice that it is that way? Even with all the roads in the Books you still get the feeling that you area in a wilderness area.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

PeakHunter said:


> I am thinking about either doing the Manti Muzzleloader, the Fishlake late or the La Sal early.


Of these three options I would rank them 1)Manti muzzy....a way under rated hunt, IMHO! 2)LaSal early 3)Fishlake late. I grew up on the Manti, but up until last year I hadn't bothered chasing elk on the unit for 10+ years, as I was focused on units further to the south. I was pleasantly surprised by both the quantity and quality of bulls on the Manti unit I have seen over the last 6 months. I am glad I ignore most of the negative reports I read on the demise of the deer/elk around the state............


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the Manti unit and hunt for deer along the skyline Dr. above Manti and Ephriam. I just don't think my odds are as good at drawing my tag for the Manti with my points. I have always wanted to hunt the bookcliffs. it just makes me nervous picking an area That I have never been to.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A person that likes to hunt deserves to take a ride out into the Book Cliffs. I took a friend from Colorado up there one year and he couldn't believe the number of elk that he saw in just one day. 

The biggest draw back with them is that they are a long ways away from the Wasatch Front and that is also their biggest plus.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Critter said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > The book cliffs is an awesome place. The only downside is the drive. To get to the end of Steer ridge takes like 53 hours. :mrgreen:
> ...


That's the beauty of it... you still feel like you're WAY OUT THERE (because you are!).

My internal battle is to apply on my own or continue to put in with my grandfather. He has considerably more points than I do... he says it doesn't bother him but I'm tired of bringing him down into lower point groups. I have a unit I'm looking at that I should draw for muzzleloader this year (Cache, North). It's close to home & I've heard a good mix of opinions of the unit... enough to get me interested and make me thing that I could prove people wrong. But, depending on my summer commitments with the local Boy Scout troop and lack of PTO, I'll likely keep going for a couple more years and go for Manti, Book Cliffs, etc.


----------



## PeakHunter (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been really wanting to put in for the Manti Muzzy until my dads friends drew a tag this last year and couldnt get close to anything to shoot except for some raghorns. They seen good ones over 350 yards way but couldnt ever get close enough to close the deal. That's my delimna. I guess I can keep driving myself crazy thinking about it.


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

That is one of my worries with the muzzy as well, although the muzzy has always been my best hunt for deer. My brother in law drew the bookcliffs 2 years ago for deer and shot a nice buck. While on his hunt he saw A ton of elk and several nice bulls. I think I am going to go with the bookcliffs! Now just please let me draw the tag!!!!!!


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

Critter said:


> A person that likes to hunt deserves to take a ride out into the Book Cliffs. I took a friend from Colorado up there one year and he couldn't believe the number of elk that he saw in just one day.
> 
> The biggest draw back with them is that they are a long ways away from the Wasatch Front and that is also their biggest plus.


what time of year was that? i love driving into certain areas and seeing tons of elk throughout the whole year. Just wondering if there is a better time of year than another?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

rosedude said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > A person that likes to hunt deserves to take a ride out into the Book Cliffs. I took a friend from Colorado up there one year and he couldn't believe the number of elk that he saw in just one day.
> ...


Anytime in the summer. When I had my LE elk tag we were up there every weekend from July 4 until September and never had a problem seeing elk.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Have they started building the Maverik yet on the end of Seep Ridge? They are paving the books as we speak right up Seep Ridge. Give it a couple years, there will be motels and everything else out there.


-DallanC


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

From my point of view I say stay with the books if you are wanting to use a muzzeloader. Ive been on the manti during all three LE hunts and the archery was by far the best. But don't get me wrong, its still a good place to hunt but some seasons are better than others. 

Goofy, My buddy usually gets a elk tag in wyoming almost every year. He hunts on a general season unit though. He hunts the archery hard and he says he sees good bulls but all of the elk he has taken are during the rifle season. 
Another of my friends does the same thing except he has arrowed a couple of bulls because he has hunted a little more in his lifetime.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I was on the Manti during the LE ELk muzzy hunt last year (not hunting though) and I had elk bugling everywhere with some pretty good bulls out there.

I have enough points to draw the LE Elk Bookcliffs Roadless this year! However, due to all the other hunts I have planned I'm not sure if I'll just put in for a point this year or not. I was helping my brother last year on this hunt and it was awesome to say the least. I really do love this time of year!


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know when the Harvest reports come out for the 2011 LE Hunts?


----------



## deenmike (Jul 2, 2013)

Well! I'm sorry, I'm one of the fortunate hunters whom took a tag away from one of you unlucky hunters.. Being sorry only goes as far as the words last.
I drew a late season rifle Elk Tag.. I'm hoping that this hunt is as good as what I have heard? But! Then again, I have also heard some not so good things as far as numbers, also as far as big Bulls? Does anyone know? or should I say <> can anyone elaborate more on these issues? I'll add my Email and phone number>[email protected] 541-756- 0658


----------

